# Claim on home insurance affect nxt yrs premium?



## babog (14 May 2007)

Hi,
I am hoping someone here can help me. I need to make a claim on my home insurance and am wondering how this will affect my quote for next year?
I have had home insurance for 3 years and never claimed before.
I am covered for accidental damage and my 2 year old son has completely destroyed the carpets on 2 stairs, landing and 3 bedrooms. Just back from visiting family in country and he found my toilitries bag in suitcase. He then proceeded to "decorate" the cream carpets with all the contents e.g lipsticks, tan, makeup, etc etc. There is no hope of cleaning them and the carpets (and some walls!!) really are completely destroyed.
There is no way I could afford to replace the carpets as I am single mother with low paid job. 
So to recap I am hoping to claim on house insurance, but not if it means I wont be able to afford next years premium. Money is extremely tight.
Thank you


----------



## Towger (14 May 2007)

It depends on you policy and if they give a no claims discount. Even if they do, (eg Hibernian) it is only up to 30% not like a car insurance where your premium can increase by 300%+


----------



## NHG (14 May 2007)

Aib (axa) insurance have a no claims bonus which you would loose - really depends on the small print on your policy and if you have accidental damage cover on your policy to cover the replacement in the first place.


----------



## babog (14 May 2007)

Thanks for your replies.
My policy is through Permanant TSB. Its just a 1 page document, is this normal? 
It does say I have a neighbourhood watch and smoke alarm discount but nothing about no claims discount. 
It states I am covered for accidental damage.
So hopefully if I do claim it shouldnt rise too much.
Thanks again


----------



## wolfspeed (14 May 2007)

Talk to the insurers before making a claim - this can help. They should be in a position to advise you about any knock on rise in claims. Ask them to send you their policy on this issue in writing.


----------



## huskerdu (16 May 2007)

Babog, 
THe one page document you have is the renewal notice. THere is also a full policy document issued by the actual insurance company, Ask the Permo for a copy of this.


----------



## Helen (17 May 2007)

Some insurance companies take into account the value of the claim before penalising you with the renewal fee. I had two claims totalling 300 euro on my policy before and while some companies were going to penalise me, I found one that didn't based on the value. It might have been Axa but I'm not sure.


----------



## babog (17 May 2007)

Thanks to all who replied.
I have decided to go ahead and make the claim as the carpets are completely destroyed.
I am just waiting on an inspecter from the insurance company to come and view the damage and hopefully will get it sorted soon.
Thanks again.


----------



## dee06 (17 May 2007)

Perm TSB do  insurance with Allianz I think. They don't have a no claims bonus system. if you're only claiming 1-2K you should still have some choice with insurers at renewal time, not as much as you'd have had before though


----------



## ClubMan (17 May 2007)

Most (all?) insurers ask if you have had a claim in the last few years when you apply (e.g. when shopping around at renewal time) but I don't know how many load based on this of further investigation of past claims.


----------



## ailbhe (18 May 2007)

Most base it on the amount of the claim. If you have a claim under 6/700 euro most companies will still quote.


----------



## ClubMan (18 May 2007)

In that case, in some cases, it might be better foregoing such small claims and opting for a higher excess to get a discount on premiums - for example I opt for a €1K excess on the basis that I will only claim for major damage and the premium savings over the years have paid for small things that I might otherwise have claimed for. Basically self insuring for the small things and outsourcing the insurance for the major risks.


----------

